# Breeder suggestions.



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Hi. 
I have been thinking about getting another standard poodle in about a year, now that Evie has matured and has mostly turned into a civilized poodle. 
I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions on breeders-bloodlines for a standard poodle who would be competing in events such as obedience rally and possibly scent work? 
I am not as much into conformation type stuff, so that does not matter as much, as long as the poodles from the breeder are all health tested and sound in body. 
I also do not care much about the color, just possibly not white. 
And, also not sure if this is possible from a breeder that gets the puppies used to swimming when they are young. 
I and Evie live in Texas and are willing to drive to all the states next to Texas. 

Thank you for any ideas.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

possibly pm dogsavvy who just found a puppy she likes in oklahoma, i believe. she was looking for a dog with guardian instincts. several pf members have donnchada (spring, tx) dogs. there's a breeder in texas, argan, listed at poodlesonline that does testing. and next door you have nola standards in new orleans, who is a respected member here. probably other pf members have additional suggestions.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Good to know, thank you.
I will look into those breeders, and also.moght pm dogsavy.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

I saved the attached screen capture of Texas breeders back in April for my own future use. Anutta was on my short list of breeders and I respect her recommendations.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Thank you for the recommendations.


----------

